# Fluch der Karibik 4



## Azerak (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin.

Als eben die Werbung zu FdK4 über den TV flimmerte kam mir fast mein Essen hoch.

Was zum Teufel haben die sich dabei gedacht? Diese Stimme passt 0. So hab ich echt keine Lust mir diesen Film anzuschauen
da fehlt einfach das was für mich FdK ausgemacht hat: Jacks Character und wie er rübergebracht wird.


*kopf -> tisch*

Trailer

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Asayur (14. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht ist es ja nur die Stimme für den Trailer, erstmal abwarten ^^
Und sonst, kann ich mich sicher auch dran gewöhnen, ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Sunyo (14. Dezember 2010)

Die Synchronstimme war mir auch als erstes aufgefallen.
Finde die Stimme sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, da man die andere einfach gewohnt ist.
Kam im Trailer irgendwie nicht so witzig rüber, wie bei den anderen Teilen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man dem Kommentar glauben darf "[font=arial, sans-serif]Die Stimme wird im film normal sein, der trailer wurde vorgefertigt, da werden öfter andere synchronisationsstimmen benutzt ;&#65279; ) Keine Panik " [/font]


----------



## Thoor (14. Dezember 2010)

EEEENDLICH  schon so lange wart ich drauf


----------



## Sunyo (14. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn man dem Kommentar glauben darf "[font="arial, sans-serif"]Die Stimme wird im film normal sein, der trailer wurde vorgefertigt, da werden öfter andere synchronisationsstimmen benutzt ;&#65279; ) Keine Panik " [/font]



Hoffen wir mal, dass es so ist.


----------



## Yadiz (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde die Stimme auf keinen Fall schlecht. Der andere Synchronsprecher ist meiner Ansicht nach aber auch passender. Vielleicht liegts daran, dass ich den schon aus den ersten Teilen gewohnt bin.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Dezember 2010)

Es hat begonnen..... erneut schon wieder.

Aber der Trend geht ja dazu erfolgreiche Filmserien so lange auszuschlachten, bis sie kein Mensch mehr sehen will 
Und wenn das Material ausgeht, macht man einfach zwei Filme aus einem Buch.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2010)

Wie schon gesagt. Es kommt desöfteren vor, dass ein Charakter im Trailer anders syncronisiert ist, als es im fertigen Film sein wird. Jacks Stimme zu wechseln, wäre ein ganz schöner Fauxpas, den sich sicher niemand leistet.

Nette Anekdote. Die deutsche Stimme im Trailer gehört David Nathan und er war ursprünglich als Besetzung für die drei Fluch der Karibik Filme geplant, bis dann kurzfristig Marcus Off die Rolle bekam (zu unser aller Glück)


----------



## Knallfix (15. Dezember 2010)

Teil 5 und 6 sind schon in Vorbereitung.
Disney hat bei Crew & Cast schon vermelden lassen, dass man beide Teile zusammen drehen will und sie dementsprechend Zeit einplanen sollen.

Knall


----------



## Landerson (15. Dezember 2010)

Sorry aber die Originalstimme von Jonny Depp ist einfach die am passensten Stimme fuer Captn Jack Sparrow.
Ist aber wie schon erwaehnt wurde wohl wie immer Gewoehungssache


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Dezember 2010)

Pflicht einfach auf Englisch zu gucken. Allein wegen Jacks Stimme. Depps original Stimme kann man nicht synchronisieren. Die passt einfach ideal zu Jack.


----------



## Drakhgard (16. Dezember 2010)

Bisher hatte Jack Sparrow in allen PotC-Trailern den eigentlichen Stamm-Synchronsprecher von Johnny Depp. Erst im Film selbst dann bekam er die andere Stimme. Einfach mal auf youtube nach dem Trailer vom 2ten Teil z.B. suchen...


----------



## eaglestar (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich freue mich besonders auf Ian McShane!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bekannt ist er mir durch die Serie "Deadwood" und den TV-Vierteiler "Die Säulen der Erde".
Für mich, einer der besten Schauspieler überhaupt.


P.S.
Der Trailer ist Bombe! 




Gruß


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2010)

Hab gestern auch gedacht, Trailer gut, aber Synchronstimme nich für FdK passend. Mag sein, dass man die Stimme einfach gewohnt ist aus den anderen Teilen, aber die Stimme kam nicht halb so witzig rüber wie die in den ersten drei Teilen. Ich hoff dann auch mal, dass das wirklich nur der Trailer ist und mich im Film wieder die Stimme aus den ersten 3 Teilen erwartet ^^


----------

